

My Fake Coffee Shop -or- Local Audience Twitter Favoriting - LastZactionHero
http://lastzactionhero.roughdraft.io/cd3ac6998a94a06c37ad-my-fake-coffee-shop-or-local-audience-twitter-favoriting

======
LastZactionHero
Is favoriting kind of a spammy way to get traffic? Yes. But... it kinda
worked...

